# Oysters are beautiful and the weather is here!!!



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I made it!!!!


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

LuLu and I will be there shortly.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Say hi to the bald guy when you get here.


----------

